# Amateur Entomologist's Society Fair



## harryallard (Aug 26, 2008)

This is one of the UK's biggest bug fairs and i cant wait for it!

entomological supplies, dried insects, and of course live bugs!

should be plenty of mantids!

anyone going?

or thinking of setting up their own stall?

details and form for setting up stall can be found here;

http://www.amentsoc.org/events/listings/069/

gonna get me some more mantids :lol:


----------



## harryallard (Aug 27, 2008)

its near london


----------



## Ian (Aug 27, 2008)

Sure am going, as per every year


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 27, 2008)

The U.S. needs to be smaller &lt;_&lt;


----------



## chun (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm there with bells on, was too 'ill' (hungover) to go last year


----------



## harryallard (Aug 28, 2008)

Ian said:


> Sure am going, as per every year


Are you selling?

what beetles/mantids do they sell?

I'm hoping for a few ghosts and a dynastes tityus


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2008)

Na, just along with me dad to have a browse (and a purchase). I never manage to spend under £200, which is slightly irritating.

I expect they will yea - hard to say. But they always have lots of livestock.


----------



## harryallard (Aug 28, 2008)

Ian said:


> Na, just along with me dad to have a browse (and a purchase). I never manage to spend under £200, which is slightly irritating.I expect they will yea - hard to say. But they always have lots of livestock.


how much is the average mantis / beetle?


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2008)

How long's a piece of string?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as someone wants it to be


----------



## Ian (Aug 28, 2008)

Correct answer Asa! Here, have a virtual pint on me:


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 28, 2008)

*clink*


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 28, 2008)

Ian said:


> Correct answer Asa! Here, have a virtual pint on me:


lol :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 29, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> *clink*


oh god ian don,t make him drunk here before he goes freaky


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't let the cops know that you are PUI (posting under influence) :lol:


----------



## mrblue (Aug 29, 2008)

i'll be there too, just a short train ride from london. hopefully it will be nice weather like last year.


----------



## Ian (Sep 3, 2008)

Well you never know, summer may have arrived why october comes around.

I rekon we should organise some of the people here to meet up. Would be cool to meet some fellow nerds. (I kid, of course).


----------



## harryallard (Sep 30, 2008)

plan somewhere for all the mantis nerds to meet

what a good idea :lol: 

lets do it


----------

